# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Dveloppement Office System > InfoPath >  Rafraichir ComboBox aprs MAJ d'une DataSource

## KZR-57

Bonjour,

J'utilise une DataSource au format XML pour alimenter l'une de mes ComboBox (Liste de contacts) dans mon formulaire InfoPath.
Le mme formulaire permet d'ajouter de nouveaux contacts  ma DataSource mais je ne sais pas comment forcer le rafraichissement de ma ComboBox *UNIQUEMENT* (afin de ne pas perdre ce qui aurait t ventuellement remplis dans le reste du formulaire).

D'avance merci et bonne journe.

----------


## virgul

Salut,

Voila ce que j'ai compris:

Tu questionne une bdd pour avoir une liste d'utilisateur que tu mets dans ta combobox et tu as fait un programme qui permet d'ajouter un utilisateur problme quand tu sauvegarde la nouvelle personne elle ne vient pas automatiquement ce mettre dans la combo.

Donc ce que je comprends pas :

Es-ce une base secondaire ou principale? Quand tu saisi cette personne tu l'a saisi dans le mme xml que ta liste de personne?

++

Thierry

----------


## KZR-57

La base XML que j'utilise pour ma ComboBox contenant mes contacts est une base secondaire.
Une partie de mon formulaire InfoPath me permet d'ajouter un contact que j'insre directement dans mon fichier XML (source des contacts) et j'aimerais, ds l'ajout, que mon nouveau contact apparaisse dans ma ComboBox sans rafraichir l'intgralit de mon formulaire.

J'espre tre assez clair, d'avance merci

----------


## virgul

Ben alors il te reste deux possibilits une sans et une avec code:

Sans:
tu fais une rgle qui quand tu as fini ton enregistrement va recharger ta base de donnes secondaire. (tu peux aussi le faire via un code).

Avec:
Tu copie ton nouveau noeud XML dans ta base de donnes secondaire ce qui aura pour effet d'actualiser ta combo

----------


## KZR-57

Justement,

J'aimerais effectuer mon enregistrement et quand mon fichier XML est modifi et enregistrer, je voudrais lancer une commande pour rafraichir le champ concern.
Ce qui me manque c'est la faon de coder cette action  ::lol:: 

Je suis nouveau en scripting et sur InfoPath... alors la je cumule un petit peu les dcouvertes et les dconvenues  ::oops:: 

Si tu pouvais m'indiquer la marche  suivre (ou la commande qui va bien) a serait vraiment super. ( titre indicatif, mon code est en VBScript).

Merci pour tes rponses et encore merci d'avance

----------


## virgul

alors c'est en Jscript:



```
XDocument.DataObjects["NomdelaBDD"].Query();
```

Attention le nom de la bdd est case sensitive.

en Vbscript ca doit tre quasiment la mme chose  (dsol je ne connais pas tout les langages de prog...)

----------

